# Does Anyone Use Kryolan?



## user6 (Jul 18, 2006)

Has anybody ever heard of Kryolan? I've been using their palettes since like high school, but now i'm actually starting to realize that they make foundation, powder...pretty much all cosmetics! So my question is does anyone else use their products, if so which ones and how do you like it? Here are some pics of my palettes, they're really cool, cause they make great eye colors!! Go ahead click 'em for full size!!

This is the metallic color palette, and it has gold, silver, copper, silver blue, silver green and lilac:




And This is one of the regular color palettes:


----------



## aeni (Jul 18, 2006)

I haven't used much in the way of Kyrolan - they make awesome palettes I'll admit.  A lot of their cremes I read are recommended for photo shoots and other "intense lights".  I use Ben Nye foundation when I work on films because the coverage lasts and the pigment remains from any photo flashes.  One thing I noticed a couple years ago was Kryolan came out with push dispenser creme makeup.  Never got a chance to buy it, but I would if they had foundations instead of metallics and other colors.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey! I have some Kryolan stuff- an eyeshadow palette (8 colours), as well as 3 Ultra-foundations (Alabaster, Cream and OB1) The foundation has some serious covering power, so it's good... or bad, depending on what you want it for I suppose. 
The eyeshadows are pretty nice, with fairly good pigmentation. 

Also have a 'Lip Rouge Set' from Kryolan- pretty colours!


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 
_ One thing I noticed a couple years ago was Kryolan came out with push dispenser creme makeup.  Never got a chance to buy it, but I would if they had foundations instead of metallics and other colors._

 
When you mentioned the 'push dispenser' part, did you mean something like what medicredfearn's pics show for the stuff that she has?

Because they actually DO make it like that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least... I've seen a set of Kryolan foundations which came in this tin case thing- much like for the eyeshadow she has there, but with two layers which stack onto each other, and... I think, 12 shades of foundation per 'level'. I could be wrong about the actual number of shades, but it's something like that. 

That case contains nearly all the different shades that they produce in Ultra Foundation I think- from TV white to some really dark colours...

There are some 'pots' of foundation in the same colours which are larger of course- but that set offers a full spectrum of shades and colours (in a smaller form); and it's not like you need to use very much of this stuff every time you DO use it anyway!


On another note to medicredfearn- I just remembered that I also have an Aqua Pearlshades from Kryolan in the shade 'Sky'. I initially got this on the recommendation that it could be used as an eyeliner. Last time i tried to use this though, I forgot my brush =\ (since this thing only comes with a sponge tip applicator thing), so I ended up using it as a base 0.o the pigmentation is WAAAYYY up there though... and it doesn't come off easily if you just rub it! Add a little water and it will just wipe off though.
If you'd like pictures or swatches of any of these things, just let me know


----------



## user6 (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 
_When you mentioned the 'push dispenser' part, did you mean something like what medicredfearn's pics show for the stuff that she has?

Because they actually DO make it like that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least... I've seen a set of Kryolan foundations which came in this tin case thing- much like for the eyeshadow she has there, but with two layers which stack onto each other, and... I think, 12 shades of foundation per 'level'. I could be wrong about the actual number of shades, but it's something like that. 

That case contains nearly all the different shades that they produce in Ultra Foundation I think- from TV white to some really dark colours...

There are some 'pots' of foundation in the same colours which are larger of course- but that set offers a full spectrum of shades and colours (in a smaller form); and it's not like you need to use very much of this stuff every time you DO use it anyway!


On another note to medicredfearn- I just remembered that I also have an Aqua Pearlshades from Kryolan in the shade 'Sky'. I initially got this on the recommendation that it could be used as an eyeliner. Last time i tried to use this though, I forgot my brush =\ (since this thing only comes with a sponge tip applicator thing), so I ended up using it as a base 0.o the pigmentation is WAAAYYY up there though... and it doesn't come off easily if you just rub it! Add a little water and it will just wipe off though.
If you'd like pictures or swatches of any of these things, just let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You know, I think I've seen the foundation in palettes like what you're talking about! They do look really cool, it's just a shame I don't use foundation...lol

Well, you know I'd love for you to post pics of your stuff, and I totally agree about how awesome the palettes are, I do use them as eyeliner ocassionally as well, all the colors are so bright and awesome! 

Also, I'm curious to know what brush do you use to apply it?


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jul 19, 2006)

Kryolan Glitter Palette





Kryolan products- foundations in order of: Alabaster, Cream, OB2 (Olive Beige 2), followed by Lip Rouge Palette, Aqua Pearlshades (Sky), and Decoderm eyeliner brush





Foundations: Alabaster, Cream, OB2


Here's all the Kryolan stuff that I own, so you can get a better idea of the colours and so on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't have the foundations with the push dispenser thingy since it was a choice between getting three shades that I'm likely to use, and an entire palette of colours that I would probably not use much.
The Aqua Pearlshades is what I use as eyeliner sometimes- because that's liquidy (creamy sort of...), I tend to use my Decoderm eyeliner brush as pictured 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As for the eyeshadow palette- the colours are pretty much as pictured- but they all have bits of silver glitter in them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope that helps


----------



## lara (Jul 20, 2006)

I use Kryolan creme foundations on water shoots. I have more of their SFX line than their cosmetic line, mostly because I find the cosmetic line really chemically and hard on sensitive skin.

I look more towards Ben NYE for heavy-duty pro products rather than Kryolan. Better products, better prices.


----------



## user6 (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 
_



_

 
Wow! That lip rouge set is beeeeautiful! Thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jul 20, 2006)

I use the dermacolor camaflouge palette..it's my favorite concealor.


----------



## Ethel (Sep 28, 2006)

Does anyone have experiene applying kryolan aquacolors? I bought some on ebay, but I'm having a really hard time getting an opaque coat that isn't streaky or clumpy.


----------



## kchan99 (Sep 28, 2006)

I have applied Kryolan aquacolor as foundation. I apply it with a wet sponge, not a makeup wedge. It didn't have a problem with streakiness. Please note that I am not a professional makeup artist. I have had a lot of ballet training.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_I use Kryolan creme foundations on water shoots. I have more of their SFX line than their cosmetic line, mostly because I find the cosmetic line really chemically and hard on sensitive skin.

I look more towards Ben NYE for heavy-duty pro products rather than Kryolan. Better products, better prices._

 

I also tend to like Ben Nye alot better then Krylon they have more of a color range and ive never had a problem with it on anybodys skin


----------



## kchan99 (Sep 28, 2006)

How do Kryolan eye color products compare to MAC?


----------



## maxcat (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_I use Kryolan creme foundations on water shoots. I have more of their SFX line than their cosmetic line, mostly because I find the cosmetic line really chemically and hard on sensitive skin.

I look more towards Ben NYE for heavy-duty pro products rather than Kryolan. Better products, better prices._

 
I second that - I don't use any Kryolan for TV anymore (most places airbrush now) - but I haven't for at least ten years  - made everyone's skin go absolutely *bonkers*. And freaked out talent is not pleasant to work on.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kchan99* 
_How do Kryolan eye color products compare to MAC?_

 

It really depends on what your looking to use the product for alot of people that use krylon use it for stage and production beacuse it needs to be able to not wash out in bright lights and other such situations alot of their shadows are going to be alot brighter and darker then most people would want for your normal everyday wear. They have different lines of their product that can be used in different ways like their paints and metal line. 

But like i said before i much prefer Ben Nye the product is better in everyway you can use it for everyday wear and its cheap! the quality is equal to mac if not better on some of the products, and they have a HUGE selection [ of course this depends on who and where you buy from].

HTH


----------



## CrystalStars (Oct 1, 2006)

Where can I buy some kryolan products other than ebay? 

Im eyeing up the uvpink eye shadow..as well as a few others.


----------



## lara (Oct 1, 2006)

Kryolan can be bought from make-up supply stores, through make-up colleges, occasionally through costume stores, and if you're in the US, I'm fairly certain that you can ring up the supplier and order it directly.


----------



## CrystalStars (Oct 1, 2006)

thank you for the info lara! I will have to try one of those.


----------



## Jane Lam (May 16, 2014)

I'm using their Dermacolor Fixing Spray and Fixing Powder at the moment-the latter more than the former because I found that the spray is easily and quickly used up! The powder is generously packaged-20g! This will last a long time! It's very good-but make sure to tap off before applying to your face. It's fully transparent and won't change the makeup underneath. The spray contains UVA+B filters and comes with an SPF of 20. The powder contains no sun filters. 

  I had previously bought, tried and depotted some of their Dermacolor *Camouflage* concealer, but it's so waxy and dry and makes my under-eye area look really dry and "old." I got that from the HK version of Sephora, the SA obviously didn't know much, if anything, about it. The powder and setting spray were purchased from one of the 3 (!)  professional make up shops I live near (walking distance.) I had known that the fixing powder was so good I would never have spent so much money on Skindinavia-the Kryolan Fixing Spray works out so much cheaper than Skindinavia, the powder is cheaper too. The SAs at the professional stores were really helpful and helped me choose the right spray and powder shade.


----------

